# Illumos Bhyve vs FreeBSD Bhyve



## Deleted member 63822 (Sep 11, 2020)

As I know, Illumos Bhyve is derived directly from Pluribus Networks' code, not ported from FreeBSD and being licensed under CDDL. Does Bhyve strive to be a cross platform hypervisor that no longer tied with FreeBSD or is it just the Illumos guys' own efforts? Does the two Bhyve implementation compatible and we could reuse knowledge about one with the other? I feared Bhyve will come up to the state like ZFS, each platform has it own implementation and the implementations themselves are incompatible. Just try to use a zpool created on Illumos on FreeBSD and you will find out the pains.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 11, 2020)

Why do you think this would matter?


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 11, 2020)

gh_legacy said:


> [...] I feared Bhyve will come up to the state like ZFS, each platform has it own implementation and the implementations themselves are incompatible. Just try to use a zpool created on Illumos on FreeBSD and you will find out the pains.


We're about to enjoy the Linux & FreeBSD (who else?) joint effort OpenZFS very soon.


----------



## Deleted member 63822 (Sep 12, 2020)

anonymous9 said:


> From Joyent
> 
> 
> If you're really interested in actual details of the port of bhyve to SmartOS then read Patrick Mooney's slides since he did most of the Joyent work.
> ...


I could be wrong about the origin of Illumos Bhyve, but I'm not wrong about this Bhyve implementation is being CDDL licensed, to be more clear, dual licensed:






						Bug #12848: Clarify bhyve's dual license - illumos gate - illumos
					

Redmine




					www.illumos.org
				









						Bug #12853: bhyve manifests should include BSD license - illumos gate - illumos
					

Redmine




					www.illumos.org
				









						Bug #13000: bhyve sources should reflect license details - illumos gate - illumos
					

Redmine




					www.illumos.org
				




I only track the illumos issues site so I can't know as much details as you. The issues above caused me to think the code was derived directly from Pluribus.

And I don't think it's BS. If you track the illumos issues site, you will find that their Bhyve implementation is started to divert from us:






						Search - illumos
					

Redmine




					www.illumos.org
				




The problem I want to raise is whether of not we could use Bhyve as a cross platform solution like VirtualBox or it's just differs from platform to platform. It's very realistic, not BS.


----------



## Deleted member 63822 (Sep 12, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> We're about to enjoy the Linux & FreeBSD (who else?) joint effort OpenZFS very soon.


But the problem persisted for a long time before OpenZFS. Try import a zpool created on Illumos on FreeBSD and you will see.


----------

